# Shearon Harris Lake Toad on the FNF



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Shearon Harris today just outside of Raleigh NC with my dad today. Made him a believer in the Float N Fly with this 7lb fattie.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

WAY2GO Shake!!! is that a portable floatin shower? Are you float n' flyin' in a floatin' shower?
kiddin' 
Nice!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer, it kinda was...40mph gusts threw a few caps over the side, and gave us carolina bath


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a toad!!! Great job....nothing beats time spent with Dad.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, you might want to get another scale. That thing doesn't look a ounce over 6 lb 15 oz. Good job.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Way to go! But are you sure your in NC, coats and beanies ? It should be around 70 degrees around there!


----------



## Yeehaaa (Feb 17, 2010)

ShakeDown, Couldn't believe I saw Shearon Harris on this website.
If I knew you were going to be in town last week, I'd have baked a cake. Well, maybe have my wife do it. My house is about a half hour from Shearon Harris. Nice catch!
I try to go fishing with my Dad every time I go to Florida.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Awwwww no way man! My folks live in Hope Mills (Near Fayetteville). 

I visit as often as I can, so next time I head that way I'll give you a heads up.

Fished Jordan & Norman last year, and some surf fishing off Fort Fisher. You guys have some SWEET fisheries down there.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish Brandon! I'm jealous


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great fish and a good fight on f-n-f tackle I'm sure.


----------



## jeffonc (Mar 1, 2010)

Beauty, Shakedown. Nice of that fish to show a little southern hospitality, and thanks for sharing with the locals down here too. We were all huddled inside that day - way to cold for fishing 

I'm looking forward to giving the FnF a try from the kayak in the very near future.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey welcome to the Yankee side of the net Jeff 

Don't forget to hit me up next time you come to town if you have the time. Getcha back on some dirty water that you've been missin!


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

NICE fish Smitty. Jealous as all get out, haven't even wet a line yet in 2010. Way to go.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Chops! You ready to plan an outing in Cbus?!


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

yep. PM on it's way.


----------

